# When to install tile flooring?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd have to say after. it'd be a real pain to grout next to the baseboard and keep it looking good. just my 2 cents....

DM


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Install insulation and drywall/backerboard
Tape, float the room
Prep, prime and first coat of paint
Install ceramic tile for tub surround
Install ceramic tile on floor
Install vanity (free standing, not a built-in), countertop and faucets
Install trim
Reinstall toilet
Caulk anything that needs it
Second coat paint / touch up 
Install mirror and lighting

I rearranged the order as I'd do it.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with 47_47, however I'd do all the painting before putting in the floor, then do touch ups after everything is in and done.

That's what we did when we did our hall bathroom. We didn't take it down to the studs, but this is what we did:

Removed vanity and toilet.
Removed wallpaper, primed and painted 2 coats.
Painted vanity.
Installed tile flooring.
Installed wainscoting, base, chair rail and crown.
Caulked and touch up painted where needed.
Reinstalled vanity and toilet.
Installed new mirror and cabinet.
Hang pictures/toilet accessories.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Great.
Thanks for the replies.
Mike


----------

